# Ovulation tests



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, I hope someone can help. I have pcos and don't ovulate. In January I had ovulation drilling and in May I had a natural cycle   I starting using the ovulation test every morning from day 10 of my cycle. On day 17 I missed a test and then on day 18 (today) I took a test in the afternoon. It showed up positive   . I couldn't believe it, so I took another test in the evening (about 5 hours later) and it came up negative  

How long can I get a positive result for? Did I reach my peek to ovulate?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello,

Positive tests can sometimes only show up for a short time. Generally speaking the LH surge should still show on tests over 24 hours, however some people can have shorter than this and will test twice a day to make sure they don't miss it. Usually the surge occurs about 36 hours before ovulation (although there is no definite way to tell what time it happens at, most people will ovulate within a 12-48 hour time frame) The positive test would suggest that the body has released enough LH to trigger ovulation however this is on the assumption that the follicle contains a mature egg.

Good luck   
Maz x


----------



## mrs (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, hopefully I get a positive test


----------

